# Best Gps under $150.00



## westonian

Looking to purchase a Gps unit(my 1st) for the upcoming hardwater season.Iam strongly considering the Magellan Explorist 200. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge in this particular model? The small compact size and the thrown in accessories are very enticing. thanks, Wes


----------



## westonian

I am looking for Gps unit for the upcoming (i hope) hardwater season. I have heard good things about the Garmin Etrex but have a Question about a different unit. The Magellan Explorist 200 is comperable in price but seems to offer more in options. I also noticed that it offers more waypoints. Has anyone had any experience with magellan? Anyinput regarding the Explorist 200 would be appreciated. Thanks, Wes


----------



## kbkrause

Gander Mountain has the Extrex Legend with a bunch of extras for $200. (Car adapter, couple of CDs, vhs of how to use it, etc. ) Good deal considering I paied 200, for just the gps a few years ago. Good gps in my opinion. 


Have fun


----------



## Southend517

etrex legend $138 at Wal-Mart or the Dick's deal above is probably the best way to go.


----------



## DangerDan

I bought a Megellan FX324C for my boat last spring. It's a fixed model so I'm not sure about thier handheld models but I've been happy with it. Especially for the price I got it for. Its been a good unit so far.


----------



## pathfinder

I think many people are fans of the Garmins. I am a fan of Magellans. To be honest, the Magellan Sporttrax can be had for $150 on-line. I have tested that model against the etrex and Explorist and the Antenna on the Sporttrax blows both of them away. It finds satellites much faster and holds onto them much longer. I have been geocaching with e-trex owners and my 9 year old has an Explorist 200 (which will not connect to a PC) and they are always off on a wild goose chase, and the higher end Magellans go right to the cache.

Just my opinion. If you can find a Sporttrax for $150 or less, get it.


----------

